# Looking for Pigeons



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am looking for some Homing Pigeons for my GSP. I was wondering if anyone might know of a place to buy some. I found a few places on the net but they are for show pigeons. Any help would be appriciated. I am in the Canton area, but travel to Toledo every once in a while. Location isn't that big of a deal though I will ship, pick up, or what ever needs to be done.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

If you find any extras let me know. I need to get ahold of some around the C-bus area myself. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have some, pm me


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

Not sure if my PMs are going through if not text me your number King or call me. Thanks


----------



## Envoy (Dec 11, 2010)

A LiL ' story I was told, that may help your plight...

When my dad was a kid back in the 1930's...

He used to make extra money catching and selling pigeons.

Basically he would soak corn feed in whiskey, ...

Go to a down town area where the congregated, ...

Put down or spread the feed....

The pigeons according to him would eat it and pass out...

He would pickup/take the un-banded birds home with him in an old pillow case.


----------



## jericho (Nov 8, 2010)

I used to get them from under bridge overpasses. Bring them home and pin em up with feed and water for a week or so, then let em out. Most will stay. If you want to be sure, breed them, the babies will always come back home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

Found my pigeons at below URL, Keith was a great help and I would recommend his site and birds to anyone. Thanks Keith.

http://www.freewebs.com/kjcii/


----------

